# Boomerang Bowl



## W.Y. (Jan 26, 2016)

Ten inch multi color/multi wood bowl  made  from scraps left over from making band saw boxes 
Called it boomerang because a member of my Woodworking Friends site  said he liked the boomerang effect .


----------



## plantman (Jan 26, 2016)

Striking bowl  Bill!! Very well patterned design.   Jim  S


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 26, 2016)

Outstanding bowl.


----------



## magpens (Jan 26, 2016)

Very well done ... very attractive ... mesmerizing patterns !!!


----------



## Hawkdave (Jan 27, 2016)

G'Day William, You have one great looking bowl there, and from offcuts as well. Well done!!

Did you hear about the man who swallowed a boomerang, he was discharged from hospital 15 times.:biggrin:

Dave.


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the comments.
My email was down for a couple days so I didn't realize there were replies


----------



## W.Y. (Jan 27, 2016)

Hawkdave said:


> G'Day William, You have one great looking bowl there, and from offcuts as well. Well done!!
> 
> Did you hear about the man who swallowed a boomerang, he was discharged from hospital 15 times.:biggrin:
> 
> Dave.


 
Right On  :biggrin: 


In another site  someone said 

Very Nice! Does it come back to you after you throw it?  


And I replied  with  . . .

Don't know. Never tried it  . . lol . . . and no guarantees about that for  whoever  pays their  89 bucks for it.


----------

